# Rough Cracked Paw Pads



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

Is it normal for my 14 month old SPOO to have pretty rough and cracked paw pads? Is there anything I can do?


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I don't know but my guess would be no. I have seen very active dogs without this issue. My toy's pads are smooth and supple. I am wondering if this could be related to your food issue? If there is an allergen in her food perhaps it is affecting her skin too. I would think a fish oil supplement might be helpful. I also give Swizzle an egg every once and a while for his coat and skin. You might try rubbing in some neosporin if she wont lick it off. The only other thing I can think of if she walks on a lot of concrete I could see that being abrasive to her paws. Wish I could do better than guess for you.


----------



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

CT Girl said:


> I don't know but my guess would be no. I have seen very active dogs without this issue. My toy's pads are smooth and supple. I am wondering if this could be related to your food issue? If there is an allergen in her food perhaps it is affecting her skin too. I would think a fish oil supplement might be helpful. I also give Swizzle an egg every once and a while for his coat and skin. You might try rubbing in some neosporin if she wont lick it off. The only other thing I can think of if she walks on a lot of concrete I could see that being abrasive to her paws. Wish I could do better than guess for you.


Maybe it is food related? I am comparing her to my almost 2 year old dog (who walks on the same surfaces/frequency) and hers are fine (soft even!). So, maybe it is an allergy.


----------



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

It's funny you should mention the allergy angle, my boy had allergy issues much of his life and until I went grain-free it was a constant battle with his stomach. (Actually right up until the last few months of his life when I started feeding Honest Kitchen's Embark formula he had crazy gas.)

Anyway, thinking back I can remember when he was younger he had rough, cracked pads. I used to look at those paw ointments wondering if they would help. 

I honestly don't remember when his pads stopped being this way, but I know that I haven't thought about it in years, and I know that his pads were smooth and supple in recent years.

Good luck!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

She may be licking and biting her paws and that is why they are irritated. Had another thought with the gas problem. Probiotics are said to be helpful with gas as they aid in digestion.


----------



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

CT Girl said:


> She may be licking and biting her paws and that is why they are irritated. Had another thought with the gas problem. Probiotics are said to be helpful with gas as they aid in digestion.


Well, we are switching to the raw. Every solution to everything I am concerned about, seems to have that as the answer! I am kind of excited. I know they are going to love it!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Swizzle certainly loves his raw. I hope this is the solution; I do feel it is the best way to go for overall health.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

By way of topical treatments, I put Musher's Wax on Chagall's paws to protect them from everything from hot asphalt in the summer, to rough terrain when we hike and salt de-icers in the winter. To soothe them if they do get rough, I use aloe. I don't know if this is a new development with your spoo, or an ongoing issue. But if it's new, can you identify anything in her environment or diet that's changed? I'm sure the allergy/diet considerations are very valid. I also give Chagall Wild Salmon Oil for the essential fatty acids. I recently read a holistic vet's recommendation to soak your dog's paws in a solution Provodine Iodine (diluted to the color of weak tea). This is supposed to be helpful to get the pesticides, pollen and all other stuff they walk in off them. Good luck finding a way to soothe Zoe's pretty poodle feet!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I was just wondering if you have seen any improvement to her paws?


----------



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

Chagall's mom said:


> By way of topical treatments, I put Musher's Wax on Chagall's paws to protect them from everything from hot asphalt in the summer, to rough terrain when we hike and salt de-icers in the winter. To soothe them if they do get rough, I use aloe. I don't know if this is a new development with your spoo, or an ongoing issue. But if it's new, can you identify anything in her environment or diet that's changed? I'm sure the allergy/diet considerations are very valid. I also give Chagall Wild Salmon Oil for the essential fatty acids. I recently read a holistic vet's recommendation to soak your dog's paws in a solution Provodine Iodine (diluted to the color of weak tea). This is supposed to be helpful to get the pesticides, pollen and all other stuff they walk in off them. Good luck finding a way to soothe Zoe's pretty poodle feet!


I just got my SPOO, so I am not sure if she has always been like this. I found out that her previous owner used to run with her. I shutter to think of it, as she was too young to go the distance she was going. I think she said they once ran 15 miles! She is only 14 months now! And I have had her for a month. I seriously hope her paw pads are the least of her problems! 

Thank you for your suggestions! I will definitely look into them.


----------



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

CT Girl said:


> I was just wondering if you have seen any improvement to her paws?


Oh my goodness, CT! I just checked and sure enough, they already look better. The small pads feel soft and supple and the big ones are still a little cracked and dry, but nothing like they were before! Oh, and she no longer has the goopy eyes! I am REALLY liking this raw stuff! I spent an hour tonight portioning out meals for both of my dogs. 80lbs worth (starting with just chicken)! That was a lot of work, but so worth it!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm so glad they're improving! That's great news.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I am so glad she has had improvement already. It probably is some type of food allergy then. Raw is more work but in the long run it may prove less work and less money. Less money in vet bills becaue you have a healthier dog and less work because you will not have treat issues like runny eyes, cracked paws ect. Until her paws completely recover you might want to try some of Chagall's Mom's suggestions which I thought were excellent. 

Swizzle does not have this paw issue but I am considering the fish oil as I think it would be great for overall health and especially his coat. I may wait till I visit the vet because I am not sure what would be a proper dose. Swizzle is only 6 pounds so I have to be especially careful. 

I am a big Tymaca fan (she is such a stunner) and to read what good care you are taking of her just makes me happy. The picture of Tymaca and her mom really choked me up (Hallmark should give you a call) it was just the picture of motherly love.


----------



## dryce (Nov 10, 2011)

My mini Chuck has extremely rough pads. They don't appear cracked though. I have a bottle of Tropic Sun Aloe Vera Gel in the cabinet. Would this be safe to use on him or should I look for something else? Thanks.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

will he ingest it? i'm looking at making a paw balm or salve.


----------



## dryce (Nov 10, 2011)

faerie said:


> will he ingest it? i'm looking at making a paw balm or salve.


Well it is non-greasy and once rubbed in there is no residue on a human's hand. He does clean his paws though. Is there a safer option in case he were to be exposed in the process of cleaning his feet?


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Aloe vera is eatable so I would just check what else is in it. If it is just aloe vera it is OK.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*dryce*: I agree with *CT girl*, pure aloe vera_ is_ safe to ingest. You can get an aloe vera plant (I keep one in the kitchen, since I burn myself even more often than I do the toast!).:hurt: But you can also use OTC aloe vera gels and lotions, just do check to see what else might be in it, as she said._

Yes_, *faerie* _yes!_ I vote _"yes!"_ to you making a Paw Balm!!:nod: I sometimes use a Hemp Oil Balm on Chagall's foot pads, and that works well too.


----------



## dryce (Nov 10, 2011)

According to the bottle the ingredients are water, aloe vera gel, propylene glycol, tocopheryl acetate (vitamin e), carbomer polysorbate 20, triethanolamine, dmdm hydantoin, diazolidinyl urea, tetrasodium edta, fragrance, fd&c blue #1, fd&c yellow #5

I'm not even going to pretend I know what some of that is lol


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

dryce said:


> According to the bottle the ingredients are water, aloe vera gel, propylene glycol, tocopheryl acetate (vitamin e), carbomer polysorbate 20, triethanolamine, dmdm hydantoin, diazolidinyl urea, tetrasodium edta, fragrance, fd&c blue #1, fd&c yellow #5
> 
> I'm not even going to pretend I know what some of that is lol


aloe vera is just that. 
propylene glycol is a humectant (synthetic) and skin conditioner. can be a skin irritant, however it is considered gras (generally recognized as safe). it is also a dispersant for other actives. i prefer glycerin 
tocopheryl acetate is vitamin e for skin care application
carbormer helps to thicken and stabilize the formula
polysorbate 20 surfactant and helps to emulsify
triethanolamine is emulsifier and surfactant and helps to neutralize ph (for carbormer)
dmdm hydantoin preservative
diazolidinyl urea preservative (formaldehyde releaser)
tetrasodium edta chelating agent and preservative
fragrance ... just that more than likely synthetic.
fd&c blue #1, fd&c yellow #5


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Impressive faerie. Are you a chemist? I would not put that on my dogs paws. I would put it on my hands because I don't lick my them.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

I am a kitchen witch 
i make natural soaps and body care. i've researched a LOT of ingredients.


----------



## dryce (Nov 10, 2011)

I am going to look for something else to use. Faeri that was impressive though. If you do decide to create a balm, I would love to have Chuck give it a try.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

CT Girl said:


> Impressive faerie. Are you a chemist? I would not put that on my dogs paws. I would put it on my hands because I don't lick my them.


but you eat food with your hands and you also prepare food with your hands. 

dryce, i'm going to begin a bit of R&D on a pet line after the holidays when it slows down. i've had a lot of people ask me for it.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Very true and a great point faerie. I always wash my hands before I eat or prepare foods. I am a little anal when it comes to food safety. I have different cutting boards for poultry, red meat and vegetables and I wont use non-stick pans. I also would not have bought that lotion in the first place. I am a purist and would just cut a little off the leaf of my plant and squeeze the juice/gel on my hands. I do this every once and a while and always if I get a burn or a cut or bite. This is a great plant that everyone should have in their house. Look forward to hear about your line - you sound like a girl after my own heart.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

*paws*

I agree with the aloe plant......food and drug companies are using very bad ingredients in our food, cosmetics, etc., and pet food. Get rid of corn syrup!


----------



## Kloliver (Jan 17, 2012)

I also swear by Musher's Secret- great paw protection year round


----------

